# Balcony Bathroom Suggestions



## Eakin_the_dog (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi all,

I am looking for ideas on how to make a balcony bathroom for my dog, or a good and reasonable priced commercial product.

I used the search and have seen the kiddie pool with sod in it idea and that certainly has merit. Are there any other ideas out there such as that?

Also I did an internet search for the commercial products like Pet Loo and Potty Patch to name a few. They seem wonderful but are really quite expensive. Especially because I'd like to make a 5' by 5' area (my balcony is 10' x 5' so I can expand the puppy area or shrink it a bit depending on the solutions out there.)

I am grateful for any and all help.

Thanks!


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

I think the kiddie pool with sod would work, but I'd probably have the actual sod contained in something that had holes in the bottom and was raised slightly above the bottom of the pool. That way you can lift the sod out and empty the pool and clean it, and then put the sod back in.

EDIT: Found something on it that might help!
http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/1072431/how_to_make_your_pet_a_pet_potty_for.html?cat=6


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

My friend had a plastic sandbox filled with sod, and it worked for a while. I even posted pictures of it a while back. The lack of drainage eventually did it in--it stunk, attracted insects, etc. Yuck.

Since then, she bought a porch potty (I think it's just www.porchpotty.com). She's had it for more than two months now, and she loves it. Cupid even used it last night to both pee and poo when we were visiting her. It has a drainage system and is pretty easy to keep clean.

I'm thinking about getting one for the boys to use in the winter when there are piles of snow everywhere. It's not cheap, but not too expensive for the value.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Wow I like the hookup for rinsing... I think I'd probably pay for something like that.


----------



## Eakin_the_dog (Jul 30, 2009)

Thank you for all the great suggestions thus far!


----------



## Bikhi Akhbar (May 26, 2009)

google the term, "potty patch" before you decide to purchase one. there seems to be problems with delivery of the product and possibly some not so kosher dealings with purchaser info.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Personaly I just put fake grass out on my balcony and then rinse it off when I water my plants. The nice thing about fake grass is that you can sanitize it and it always looks great. Plus the dogs take to it very quickly just like it was real grass.


----------

